# Anyone know about puppy-adult coat transition??



## mariebowman (Feb 8, 2013)

This question may be specific to Samoyeds, or northern double-coated breeds! I don't know anything about other breeds. I heard that Samoyed puppies replace their puppy coat with their adult coat between 12 and 15 months old. But what exactly does that mean? Does it mean that they don't lose any puppy coat until then, and only then do they start growing in adult coat? OR does it mean they are already in the process of losing puppy coat before that age..and it just happens that they are finished replacing pup coat with adult BY 12-15 months? My pup's coat is looking a bit off to me, not as long as before (but this may be due to a groomer), tons of hair coming out lately..all I have to do is touch him and loose hair falls off.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay, this is for a GSD x golden retriever mix (both double coated like a Samoyed), and this was 12 years ago, but Muggsy's puppy coat was shorter, softer and had much more black in it. Then the normally lost fur (you know, the stuff that comes out day to day, not a shed) started being replaced by longer, coarser fur that had a lot of brown in it. This took a couple of months, iirc. He looked mangey for a while because of it.

What your describing sounds more like a shed, and it is the right time of year, but I've never had a Samoyed.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not a samoyed person, but that sounds very late to be losing puppy coat. My pup started losing his baby coat around 5 months I think, and now at 9 months it's mostly gone (with a lot of help from the stripping knife). His adult coat is very short still, but it's there. He has a feathered double coat. His puppy coat was very fuzzy and orange colored, while his adult coat is flat, shiny and deep red. They probably won't look as different on a white dog, but it was a huge change for him. He looked pretty rough during the transition and shed buckets. 

It does take a long time for full adult coats to come in on a lot of dogs, so maybe they mean the adult coat isn't in fully until 12-15 months?


----------

